# [Insert Witty Intro Here]



## RyanBhoy (May 17, 2008)

So yes, hi there.

I am really interested in the TT, so I decided to come on a forum and talk about it.

Thats about it really, see you around.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome  what would you like to know :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madhouse


----------

